

How exactly do I go about AJAXifying part of a site? - unalone

I'm sure that title smacks of amateur. Forgive me, I'm an amateur, but my question is hopefully easy enough to be answerable despite your contempt.<p>I have a good idea for a site and I'm putting the site together now. I started off using a CMS for the beta, because for me launching the concept site and seeing if it really works is more important than my hand-coding every aspect of the thing. Problem is, for my idea to work, it requires some handy-dandy AJAX submission forms. (The entire idea revolves around passing data to the server and getting a response without an interruption to the page.)<p>So, I have a system built-in that handles comments. It verifies the user, adds the comments to the right page. How do I take that system and make it run using AJAX? Every tutorial I've seen makes it look difficult and confusing (I'm a terrible coder, which doesn't help). I've seen it done a lot, though, which makes me think that it's actually pretty easy and the tutorials are just poorly-written. Can anybody here explain how to go from slow commenting to smooth commenting? I'll be, er, really happy if you can.
======
tb
I recommend you check out jQuery (jquery.com). It makes simple Ajax stuff like
this really easy.

~~~
unalone
Does that handle outputting as well?

